# 1996 De Rosa Primato



## Aaron O

I am absolutely in love with this bike, though it needs larger cassette and a 170 crankset. The tubulars are butter and the bike is very, very stiff given its weight.


----------



## Aaron O




----------



## enac

Beautiful bicycle. What size is the frame? 58?


----------



## Aaron O

She's a 57cm ST, 56cm TT...a touch large for me in the ST, but the TT is just right.


----------



## Dajianshan

Nice looking bike!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Very nice build. :thumbsup:

Those headsets are hard to get, so easy to lube with the ports under the rubber ring.


----------



## HigherGround

Bellissima, it makes my heart happy!


----------



## MoPho

I think this is the first one I've seen that has the chrome flat crown fork like mine does ( Seen here ), it seems they were painted most of the time(?)

Did you just buy the bike or have you had it since new?


----------



## Aaron O

I just bought it...I have seen a couple of others with flat, chromed crowns. Yours is a beauty.


----------



## tt1

A beautiful Primato!


----------

